# spray paint / nozzel solutions



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m pretty sure that i,m not the only guy that this happens too but, every can of spay paint i have just wont work. i have taken all the nozzles and set them to soak in lacquire thinner for days now and have managed to take a few apart try to clean them then try again but with no success. it says to turn can upside down and spray to clear but i dont think that works either. what do you guys do to fix this situation? at last count i have atleast a dozen cans that just wont work. any ideas.... thanx joe g


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

candy paints always do that to me. I get a couple good passes and then it starts sputtering only to clog completely. I don't know an answer either. having soaked the nozzles and tried cleaning them with thin piano wire to no avail.
hoping some one does have some answers.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*One of my pet peeves!*

Well, YEAH! I'd hate to guess at how much fricken time I've wasted on bomb cans over my lifetime. I've adopted a defensive/aggressive posture designed cut my losses. You have to focus on the war, not the battle.

It's so bad that when I get a good nozzle that atomizes nicely I soak it in LT and save it for use on similar cans. Inversion cleaning before and after use does help, but it is not a guarantee against a bad can. I store my cans UPSIDE DOWN at a stable temperature. This "moves" the settling of pigments and metalics to the top of the can. They often coagulate in or around the narrow internal nozzle at the bottom of the can if allowed to settle for prolonged periods of time. By using both the inversion nozzle cleaning technique and inversion storage you "CAN" cut your losses. 

Bad cases of paint/lot numbers are all too common. If ya dont take it back and complain the vendors never know and are content to let you throw your money away. I also avoid stores that I know have slower shelf turn around. As a general rule I always purchase name brand bombs and never purchase on sale or specials. Over the years I've observed that it's false economy to quibble over a buck or two a can. If I get bad cans the vendor gets them back and I insist that they let me test fire the replacements. 

For special colors that I want to save, I deplete the propellent from the can if it's still fizzling, then drill it and pour out the contents for use in the airbrush. Not for the inexperienced...but it's doable...I use a face shield.

For cans that are just plain locked up, I try warming them in water. If they still dont go I just huck them with the appropriate anger and frustration...usually a reverse 360 degree windmill trashcan dunk that would make Micheal Jordan proud.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Joegri,you might have to buy aftermarket nozzles,tips.Is the it the long type or the more common type like on rustoluem or krylon?they sell them at various "graffiti "stores in NYC/lower manhattan.available in spray wide,reg,or very thin!they are like $2 each.they are also know as fat caps.I never had any success trying to clean spray can tips!having a can with just aerosol in it,then placing the tip of the"just used on the can with paint tip"on the aerosol can help for a direct blow through clean effect.I will check those stores on Friday!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

copperhead71 said:


> Joegri,you might have to buy aftermarket nozzles,tips.Is the it the long type or the more common type like on rustoluem or krylon?they sell them at various "graffiti "stores in NYC/lower manhattan.available in spray wide,reg,or very thin!they are like $2 each.they are also know as fat caps.I never had any success trying to clean spray can tips!having a can with just aerosol in it,then placing the tip of the"just used on the can with paint tip"on the aerosol can help for a direct blow through clean effect.I will check those stores on Friday!


I've never heard of those! But then again I don't know of any "graffiti" stores around here. Graffiti hasn't caught on too much, yet!
Heck our idea of fun around here is still cow tipping, along with the occasional foray to the local bar for a pig hunt. :drunk:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't push me tgm..:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i can see by the posts that i touched a nerve!! lol. i did look at the rustolium site and they dont seel nozzles(have to look else where).the only feasable solution is what bill hall said. fill up some empty jars. man alls i wanted to do was primer a body last nite. if i was rich i,d sell spray cans of lacquire thinner so you could take the nozzle off the spraybobmb you were using and run some lac through it and it would be cleaned! so i guess i,ll puncture 1 tonite and fire up the air brush. some of you guys know i really dislike using the airbrush cuz mostly i hate to clean the thing! thanx for all the return posts fellas. we,ll sort this thing out someday.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe- make sure you empty the propellant out of the spray can BEFORE you puncture it !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I use a brake cleaner tip to clear the clogged contents of a can I have been storing.
The tip has a larger hole and allows junk to clear. The problem is so many can 
manufacturers are changing to spray can with tips you cant interchange. 
Like Bill said, you gotta go to the dollar store to get the good stuff.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Joe- make sure you empty the propellant out of the spray can BEFORE you puncture it !


 Yes. Very important. What I thought was a depleted can made quite a mess. The wife hollered down the stairs "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PAINTING?". I said "Everything.".


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

would the sonic cleaner work? just a thought?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO;HS:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely a mess!!!! Even paint that you've siphoned out of a spray bomb has the propellent in it. I found this out after bleeding a bunch of green candy into a baby food jar. Four hours later I gave it just a little shake and the cap blew off, and candy green went everywhere!! Luckily, mostly all over me and the bench!! 

Best to punch the can outside on the lawn. Have a good sized jar to let the paint escape into, and then let it sit for a day without capping it up tight. Make sure the jar you use seals tight like a pasta sauce jar. Poorly sealing jars will leave you with a jar of dried paint rather quickly.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> ... Have a good sized jar to let the paint escape into, and then let it sit for a day without capping it up tight.


Aww, no. Then it'll go flat and not taste good.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL It's better than wearing it!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

just an update i managed to get 2 nozzles to work so i was able to squirt and i mean squirt some primer on a build last nite . and i checked out the grafitti store. man ididnt know there were so many different types of nozzles,so i eneded more confused than ever lol !!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree in most points with Bill although I have a slightly different approach.
After use and spraying it clean upside down, I take of the spray nozzle and store them in brake fluid. Before using them, i blow them clear with the airgun, rinse them thoroughly with water and blow them dry with the airgun.

my five cent


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> make sure you empty the propellant out of the spray can BEFORE you puncture it


a nice camp fire will do that for you!:thumbsup:


----------

